# sudo rm -rf db



## Quadrescence (Sep 30, 2010)

yea


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## vgbjason (Sep 30, 2010)

omgwtfbbq


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 30, 2010)

accident*AL*ly


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> accident*AL*ly


 
FAIL


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2010)

rm -rf ? That's not how you'd delete a database. Use some malformed SQL at least.....


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

blah said:


> FAIL


 
WIN


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Sudo? gtfo mai linux


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Sudo? gtfo mai linux


 
You use Linux?


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

Sudo is unix actually, not necessarily linux...


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah yeah, but isn't it made popular by Linux? 
And yes I use Linux (ubuntu) atm.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Yeah yeah, but isn't it made popular by Linux?
> And yes I use Linux (ubuntu) atm.


 
I <3 Ubuntu


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah Ubuntu is nice. My only problem is incompatibility, which seems to be the problem with anything not-windows. There is not always an open source alternative ;-;


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bryan said:


> rm -rf ? That's not how you'd delete a database. Use some malformed SQL at least.....


 
' or '1'='1
!!!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Yeah yeah, but isn't it made popular by Linux?


 
Or Mac OSX?


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 30, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ' or '1'='1
> !!!!!


 
That's just an extraction injection, it won't get you anywhere in deleting a database.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> That's just an extraction injection, it won't get you anywhere in deleting a database.


 
Sorry, my sql injection...it's lacking.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9o5_W6hn9k&feature=related


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 30, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Or Mac OSX?


 
If you use OSX, then chances are you don't even know what the terminal is. >.>


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> If you use OSX, then chances are you don't even know what the terminal is. >.>


 
I'm missing something... why?


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 30, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm missing something... why?


 
Because a pretty big portion of Mac users aren't exactly computer savvy. Same with Windows, a ton of people don't know what the command prompt is. But if you are using Linux then you pretty much _have_ to know what the terminal is.  My point was that even though sudo is used in both OSX and Linux kernels, it's not exactly "made popular" by OSX.

(lol, when I said "you" I meant Mac users in general, not you specifically.  )


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyfLawJ81dI


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Or Mac OSX?


 
Or Cube OSX?


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

Unix is made popular through Linux, but more so through Mac OSX.

Sudo is made far more popular through Linux because the average Mac user does not need to use the terminal whereas pretty much all Linux users do.

Simples.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2010)

```
[[email protected] Downloads]$ sudo yum install bacon-machine
[sudo] password for aronpm: 
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, presto, refresh-packagekit
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
updates/metalink                                         | 3.2 kB     00:00     
 * fedora: mirror.optus.net
 * rpmfusion-free: mirror.transact.net.au
 * rpmfusion-free-updates: mirror.transact.net.au
 * rpmfusion-nonfree: mirror.transact.net.au
 * rpmfusion-nonfree-updates: mirror.transact.net.au
 * updates: mirror.optus.net
adobe-linux-i386                                         |  951 B     00:00     
google-chrome                                            |  951 B     00:00     
rpmfusion-free-updates                                   | 2.8 kB     00:00     
rpmfusion-nonfree-updates                                | 2.8 kB     00:00     
updates                                                  | 4.7 kB     00:00     
Setting up Install Process
No package bacon-machine available.
Error: Nothing to do
```
I used sudo why didn't it work


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2010)

Quadrescence said:


> Give me a database and I guarantee I can delete it with rm -rf.


 
http://www.mysql.com/products/enterprise/cloud.html


----------

